
Gathering honey from a weed (2013) - aaron695
http://the-life-i-read.blogspot.com/2013/10/gathering-honey-from-weed.html
======
Retric
Widikedpa references: 1894 The Mummy: A Handbook of Egyptian Funerary
Archaeology. 2nd ed. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press. Which predates the
listed references and the excavation of king tuts tomb.

There are also other discovery's. "The _honey stains_ found in the ceramic
vessels, found 170 kilometers west of Tbilisi, are believed to be made by bees
that buzzed around in Georgia 5,500 years ago"
[http://www.eurasianet.org/node/65204](http://www.eurasianet.org/node/65204)

Honey stains are not honey, but the residue might be edible.

PS: Less reputable reference: Traveller 10:35AM on 03/04/11

 _When I was in my previous profession (archaeology), I had the opportunity to
have roughly 3000 year old honey. It 's the one food that never goes off
really. You just have to heat it and mix it to be able to eat it again.
Actually, it was delicious! Just like honey that I have in my cupboards right
now! Just a little grainy...but that might be because we were impatient about
getting to try it! ;)_

------
aaron695
RE: [http://xkcd.com/1717/](http://xkcd.com/1717/)

~~~
exolymph
In case anyone needs extra incitement to click: "pyramid honey truther"

~~~
nitrogen
Is there an easy way to read the mouseover text on mobile? Firefox truncates
after a few words if I press and hold over the image.

~~~
NoGravitas
Not a general solution, but m.xkcd.com has an alternative presentation of the
mouseover.

------
jkot
Oriental Institute has lecture about ancient beekeeping on youtube with
photograph of 2500 years old honey. It is recognizable but far from eatable.

